# Lespedeza pellets



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

I found out that my local feed store can order lespedeza pellets and I'm not sure if I should get some or not. I want to, but don't know if the goats will eat them or how much to feed or how the price compares to chemical worming. This feed store is usually a bit more than the local TSC for everything. The owner couldn't remember what the price was since it's a new product that they just ordered for one other customer and I couldn't wait for her to check.

What do you all think? Have you tried them? Do you know how much to feed?


Edit: One other thing.. A goat vet recommended using Cydectin pour-on orally and I remembered reading about doing that here but not what was said. I should look it up but if you would like to comment on that subject, I'd love to know your opinion! 
I've had success using Quest but it always go bad on me.  Hate wasting it. To measure I put it in a tiny jar and then scrape it into a syringe. Twice it's gone moldy in the jar.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use pour on orally. Have no idea about the lespedeza but it probably won't totally eliminate worming.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I went to a parasite control workshop at University of Rhode Island sometime last year and I remember them speaking about the studies of Lespedeza pellets as a feed and the benefits.

You may pick through their website for videos or presentations and find some information: http://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/facts-tools/

I certainly do not think it will replace chemical deworming, if a goat has a high load and needs deworming, Lespedeza isn't going to eliminate the worm load. It just helps them be RESISTANT to developing those high worm loads when fed regularly (similar to how herbal deworming regimens work, fed weekly).

I don't use pour-on products orally in my herd. The carriers for skin absorption are very harsh in order to stay on the animal long enough.


----------

